# Biotope Aquarium Design Contest 2018



## Musyupick (6 Sep 2018)

*We would like to invite you to take part in Biotope Aquarium Design Contest 2018!
Accepting entries:* September 1st – 30th
*Evaluating entries:* October 11th – 31st
*Results:* December 1st

All contestants should provide a video of their biotope aquaria.
Prize pool of the contest will be announced later.

Biotope Aquarium Design Contest on Facebook



Follow the events!
We promise it's going to be exciting!

Submit entry


----------



## Edvet (6 Sep 2018)

Looking forward to your competition, always some stunners in there


----------



## Musyupick (6 Sep 2018)

Will you take part?


----------



## Edvet (6 Sep 2018)

Would love to,and i will in the future. Just not got the right setup right now, but it's in my mind.


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Sep 2018)

Crikey, it can't possibly be that time of year again...can it? 
I'm looking forward to viewing the competition entries as well


----------



## Aqua360 (7 Sep 2018)

Would love to enter this! May have to look at my funds and materials I can get a hold of lol


----------



## Musyupick (16 Oct 2018)

All entries of Biotope Aquarium Design Contest 2018!
http://biotope-aquarium.info/badc-2018/aquaria/
This year we received a record number of applications: 135 aquariums from 43 countries of the world. Participants showed 304 species of aquatic animals: 2 reptiles, 2 amphibians, 252 fishes, 22 arthropods, 32 mollusks.
From the 10th to the 31st of October the members of the jury will evaluate the entries, and together with organizers and participants they will select the winners in individual nominations, for example, for the best photo and video.
On the 1st of November, we will announce the authors of the entries, and on the 1st of December you will see the results of the contest.
Prize pool: 3000 Euro + magazine with the best biotope aquaria 2018 + commemorative diplomas and certificates + PRODIBIO BioKit Fresh + annual subscription to the electronic version of AMAZONAS magazine to all participants of the contest.
We wish patience and good luck to the participants of the contest! Enjoy viewing aquaria!


----------

